

Ask HN: how should early stage two sided marketplace get its user? - testme4ever2

Something similar to airbnb, ebay, where it needs two users, seller and buyer, to work the marketplace.<p>how should an early startup gain its users?  I assume some users would be reluctant unless seeing posts &#x2F; listings.<p>do you think it is ethical to post fake&#x2F;superficial listings just to generate buzz?  some early beta users would not want to post listing unless seeing a little start.<p>just curious about everyone opinion. thanks.
======
ASquare
I think this will help answer a lot of questions:
[http://platformed.info/seeding-two-sided-businesses-
strategy...](http://platformed.info/seeding-two-sided-businesses-strategy-
chicken-and-egg-problem/)

